
Ask HN: Any open source production react projects? - longsangstan
Like the reddit mobile site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;reddit-mobile
Not examples&#x2F;clones like some HN reader, sound cloud client.
======
acemarke
Someone ran some queries of Github's data and generated a list of React-based
projects here:
[https://gist.github.com/sAbakumoff/7b8510adcb16bded189d747e3...](https://gist.github.com/sAbakumoff/7b8510adcb16bded189d747e34f5e114)

Also, I have a list of some selected projects that use React and Redux:
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/apps-and-examples.md) .

~~~
longsangstan
Thx, but I am specifically looking for some relatively large scale production
projects.

